# Want to buy sun shade light weight awning material.



## silentfaith (Jul 20, 2001)

Anyone know where to buy at good price??


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I just made awnings out of a very light weight woven fabric that blocks 70% of sun but you can still see thru it. I bought it at Outdoor Textiles in Stuart Fl. About $6.00 a yard. plus canvas thread. I''m very pleased with it. Infact, I made exterior window covers with it too. I have a Catalina 30 that I''m cruising on in Fl. and the Bahamas.


----------



## silentfaith (Jul 20, 2001)

Thanks. Amazing, I live about one mile from that shop and will visit tomorrow.


----------

